# Portrait #2



## sunlover

Hi all . My second portrait in Nupastel. Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## sunlover

Thanks for the compliment and critic Chanda. Your right about the eyes looking off. The photo I used seemed to be taken with almost a fisheye lens. Her face looked a bit distorted and I think that resulted in the eyes. Ill post more soon. Thanks again


----------



## George924

I* agree with Chanda, your style is a very wonderful mix between impressionism and realism. Love the colors you use and the intensity of this piece...I think what Chand is seeing about the eyes are they are a bit to far apart and maybe a bit to large. Even though I will always enlarge the eyes in every portrait I do these may be a bit to large or maybe not but they are to far apart. 

As artists we should always create what we see in our minds but still look for ways to make the piece as powerful as it can be, this piece does that, it is overwhelming with intense emotion only you could bring out of the subject, very well done.


----------

